# Watching a Maiden Mare on foaling cam



## Little Hooves (Mar 29, 2013)

Classy is getting really close to foaling. All the signs are there except one, which maiden mares,
like her, have been known to foal without (a full udder/bag) I could use help keeping an eye on her, or chatting with people to stay awake while keeping an eye on her. You can go to the cam at this link: www.ustre.am/UVUE Help me watch how she is doing.

As for the no-bag issue, it's concerning to me. I have some colostrum from my mare that foaled in 2011, but I didn't collect anything in 2012. I'm not even sure what I have is enough. I may need advice or help finding alternatives.

Thanks,

Brenda


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Brenda, I tried the link but it didnt work. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?? Anyone else have trouble??


----------



## happy appy (Mar 29, 2013)

Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

The link isn't working for me either.

My maiden doesn't have a full bag either, but that's fairly common with maidens. My thread is "Let the marestare begin". I post a lot of pictures for my own sake. Maidens can do ANY thing they want when it comes to delivering. There's no comfort in that and a lot of lost sleep, but you're not alone, and we're cheering you and your mare on! Mindy (SummerTime) also has a maiden due that is very much showing all the signs. Each and every mare is different, and maidens are worse...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Brenda, I will be happy to watch your girls again this year



How are you? Is babe pregnant this year?

The link isn't working but you can get on by going to Brenda's website (under her post)


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

I think it is about 4.00 am there, all is quiet


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Brenda- I too am waiting on a maiden with almost no bag but while the SIZE isn't changing it seems to be getting a bit tighter and warmer. Our mare is also on cam (see cam links) but our internet was down last night. She is also wearing her Equipage monitor although she is barely past 300 days. I also have colostrum for 2011 but not from last year, plus I have another mare due the same time. Let's hope neither of us needs the old colostrum.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

This works for me:





http://www.littlehooves.com/mare-stare3.html


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 10, 2013)

When did she have her baby? I've been checking in on her, but I missed it! Baby's hiding behind mama, so I can't see her...


----------

